# Job offer from Singapore should I accept ?



## calvin.i

Hi, I recently got a job offer from Emerio Corp for Singapore. It is a 6 month contract after which they say that it depends on my performance if they will convert it to a full time employment or extend the contract which is pretty scary as I will be moving alone from India to Singapore and know nobody there . 

The salary they offered me is 4800 SGD is it sufficient for a single person ? Also is it worthwhile for me to take the job as I currently have a pretty good job in India and draw 14 lacs per annum for 4 years of experience as a software engineer ?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Risky Business*



calvin.i said:


> Hi, I recently got a job offer from Emerio Corp for Singapore. It is a 6 month contract after which they say that it depends on my performance if they will convert it to a full time employment or extend the contract which is pretty scary as I will be moving alone from India to Singapore and know nobody there .
> 
> The salary they offered me is 4800 SGD is it sufficient for a single person ? Also is it worthwhile for me to take the job as I currently have a pretty good job in India and draw 14 lacs per annum for 4 years of experience as a software engineer ?
> 
> Any help is appreciated


Hi Calvin,

I'm in the Philippines so am unable to really help much. There are members on this country page so be patient and someone should reply.

Aside from that, I would suggest that *IF* you take the position, be very sure to leave yourself a financial way out if things go wrong.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag
Site Moderator


----------



## calvin.i

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Calvin,
> 
> I'm in the Philippines so am unable to really help much. There are members on this country page so be patient and someone should reply.
> 
> Aside from that, I would suggest that *IF* you take the position, be very sure to leave yourself a financial way out if things go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Of Luck
> 
> Jet Lag
> Site Moderator


Yeah thats my main concern right now because if it turns out to be a bad decision I may end up stranded in an unknown country


----------



## Asian Spirit

calvin.i said:


> Yeah thats my main concern right now because if it turns out to be a bad decision I may end up stranded in an unknown country


Seems to me that if it is a large corporation with a good reputation you'd probably be okay. Maybe try to get an email for that countries labor department and send an email inquiring into that company.

If it turns out to be a good company then at worst you get a 6 month vacation. Again though, do a lot of research and gain as much info beforehand.

Jet Lag


----------



## simonsays

calvin.i said:


> Hi, I recently got a job offer from Emerio Corp for Singapore. It is a 6 month contract after which they say that it depends on my performance if they will convert it to a full time employment or extend the contract which is pretty scary as I will be moving alone from India to Singapore and know nobody there .


Here's the news. In Singapore law, there is no specific binding contract, unless you are of C Level and demanded such terms. 

In any job here, if your performance sucks, it's a 30 days notice with no compensation and out you go. If you are a foreigner (as is in your case) the employer has the obligation to get you a ticket back home and that's it.

As for Emerio (NTT now I guess), they don't have a history of short changing employees, and I know that company for more than 10 + Years, and know a few recruiters there. So it's up to you to show you match the Resume you gave them.



calvin.i said:


> The salary they offered me is 4800 SGD is it sufficient for a single person ? Also is it worthwhile for me to take the job as I currently have a pretty good job in India and draw 14 lacs per annum for 4 years of experience as a software engineer ?


See, sometimes it's painful to reply to Indian guys  If you had converted 14 lacs (or lakh ?) it would be saving time for those replying to you to see it as 29,000 SGD or so.

Which is about 2,800 S$ ? 

Is it enough ? It's your call.

you can live in a common room for 700 $ a month rental, spend another 1K plus for other stuff, and save the balance.

Or get a master room for 1,200 $ or so, and plan the rest.

Or get a 2 bedroom apartment for 2,500 and then wonder what to do with the rest.

And for comparison, you can have a 700 ML bottle of beer for less than 10 $ or have a mug of beer for 20 $

Do some search here, the cost of living keeps coming up repeatedly.

And, I don't know your domain and experience, so whether you are getting average pay or good pay, I won't know.

Software developers in one of our sister company get paid 9K and above.


----------



## calvin.i

simonsays said:


> Here's the news. In Singapore law, there is no specific binding contract, unless you are of C Level and demanded such terms.
> 
> In any job here, if your performance sucks, it's a 30 days notice with no compensation and out you go. If you are a foreigner (as is in your case) the employer has the obligation to get you a ticket back home and that's it.
> 
> As for Emerio (NTT now I guess), they don't have a history of short changing employees, and I know that company for more than 10 + Years, and know a few recruiters there. So it's up to you to show you match the Resume you gave them.
> 
> 
> 
> See, sometimes it's painful to reply to Indian guys  If you had converted 14 lacs (or lakh ?) it would be saving time for those replying to you to see it as 29,000 SGD or so.
> 
> Which is about 2,800 S$ ?
> 
> Is it enough ? It's your call.
> 
> you can live in a common room for 700 $ a month rental, spend another 1K plus for other stuff, and save the balance.
> 
> Or get a master room for 1,200 $ or so, and plan the rest.
> 
> Or get a 2 bedroom apartment for 2,500 and then wonder what to do with the rest.
> 
> And for comparison, you can have a 700 ML bottle of beer for less than 10 $ or have a mug of beer for 20 $
> 
> Do some search here, the cost of living keeps coming up repeatedly.
> 
> And, I don't know your domain and experience, so whether you are getting average pay or good pay, I won't know.
> 
> Software developers in one of our sister company get paid 9K and above.


Thanks for the reply. I did do the conversion but I wasn't sure about the cost of living in Singapore. I have been through some of the websites which mention the cost of living but it's always better to get information from people staying in the country than to rely on online sources which may be outdated  . 

I am mostly concerned about the cost of renting a place and for my food daily which I doubt would be provided by the company.


----------



## simonsays

calvin.i said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did do the conversion but I wasn't sure about the cost of living in Singapore. I have been through some of the websites which mention the cost of living but it's always better to get information from people staying in the country than to rely on online sources which may be outdated  .


If you had done some search (which I doubt a wee bit) you would have posted specific numbers asking for  I already said, you can live a frugal life or burn all of the money, as you want. You can have meals for 4$ a meal or 12$ + a meal. It's very subjective.



> I am mostly concerned about the cost of renting a place and for my food daily which I doubt would be provided by the company.


Cost of renting ? Well, if you did do some search, you will know the numbers. And I already gave you some ball park figures.

And for food ? errrrr .. I don't recall companies giving food for executive grade staff (like you ..) Unless you work in a factory or ship yard environment.


----------



## calvin.i

simonsays said:


> If you had done some search (which I doubt a wee bit) you would have posted specific numbers asking for  I already said, you can live a frugal life or burn all of the money, as you want. You can have meals for 4$ a meal or 12$ + a meal. It's very subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> Cost of renting ? Well, if you did do some search, you will know the numbers. And I already gave you some ball park figures.
> 
> And for food ? errrrr .. I don't recall companies giving food for executive grade staff (like you ..) Unless you work in a factory or ship yard environment.


 Thats what is the difference between India and Singapore then because some companies in India do provide breakfast and lunch/dinner to the employees. Thanks for your help


----------



## BBCWatcher

simonsays said:


> If you are a foreigner (as is in your case) the employer has the obligation to get you a ticket back home and that's it.


I'm quite surprised to find out that foreign employees (EP and S Pass holders) can waive their legal right to employer payment of return travel and repatriation if they wish. I certainly don't recommend waiving this right.


----------



## simonsays

calvin.i said:


> Thats what is the difference between India and Singapore then because some companies in India do provide breakfast and lunch/dinner to the employees. Thanks for your help


Well, not just Singapore, but providing meals is very exceptional in this part of the world, as well as most countries. As I said, the exception in Singapore is those factories or shipyards, where meal is at a subsidised rate - it's not FREE.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> I'm quite surprised to find out that foreign employees (EP and S Pass holders) can waive their legal right to employer payment of return travel and repatriation if they wish. I certainly don't recommend waiving this right.


That kicks in when the EP / S Pass holder doesn't wanna fly back, instead staying back to look for a job. So upon expiry of SVP, the person gets out or gets into trouble and no stress for the employer.

You can't expect an employer to provide an open ticket for such individuals who want to extend their stay in SG.


----------



## BBCWatcher

simonsays said:


> You can't expect an employer to provide an open ticket for such individuals who want to extend their stay in SG.


Agreed, but I'm surprised to learn the right can be waived contractually, even on (or before) day one. That seems like a too flexible policy approach, too susceptible to abuse.


----------



## andri.tjiu

I never know that companies should provide return ticket for foreigner if they leaving the company, because I never get it, even though I already said to them will go back to my country.

As for meal, Emerio will only provide dinner if you are taking over time, but that also usually with included transport from office to your places.

All the numbers is based on your lifestyle,cause I got one canadian that his living cost only $700-1k, he got $5k salary as software developer. He stay in common room but shared with other person that why the rent is cheap,for food he always bring from home, his big spending is only on weekend for movies, beers and nightlife clubbing.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## simonsays

andri.tjiu said:


> I never know that companies should provide return ticket for foreigner if they leaving the company, because I never get it, even though I already said to them will go back to my country.


What was your pass again ? 



andri.tjiu said:


> As for meal, Emerio will only provide dinner if you are taking over time, but that also usually with included transport from office to your places.


I don't know why you are harping on this 'meal' thing, since, as far as I know, giving meals is optional, there is no requirement in any law. Likewise, for after office transport too is optional. Especially if you are in executive grade, all allowances are optional, unlike below executive grade. you can do nothing about it, take or leave it.



andri.tjiu said:


> All the numbers is based on your lifestyle,cause I got one canadian that his living cost only $700-1k, he got $5k salary as software developer. He stay in common room but shared with other person that why the rent is cheap,for food he always bring from home, his big spending is only on weekend for movies, beers and nightlife clubbing.


He must be pretty junior to accept 5K !


----------



## andri.tjiu

simonsays said:


> What was your pass again ?


I always work under EP and non of the companies offering those option. Airticket to singapore and relocation package only that they offer to me.



simonsays said:


> I don't know why you are harping on this 'meal' thing, since, as far as I know, giving meals is optional, there is no requirement in any law. Likewise, for after office transport too is optional. Especially if you are in executive grade, all allowances are optional, unlike below executive grade. you can do nothing about it, take or leave it.


I work with Emerio previously and still keep a good contact with their higher management. That why I can give that explanation.
This meal is non mandatory, depending on you want to take it or not. For transport as I remember you must be work until 9pm before can claim any transport.



simonsays said:


> He must be pretty junior to accept 5K !


It's very rare for software developer in sg as foreigner got salary higher then 6k if you not work for financial institutions. Especially in this difficult market.

Those people with 8k salary as software developer just waiting for their time to be sack by the companies 



Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## simonsays

andri.tjiu said:


> I work with Emerio previously and still keep a good contact with their higher management. That why I can give that explanation.
> This meal is non mandatory, depending on you want to take it or not. For transport as I remember you must be work until 9pm before can claim any transport.



Did you read this post of mine ? Just wondering . 



simonsays said:


> I don't know why you are harping on this 'meal' thing, since, as far as I know, giving meals is optional, there is no requirement in any law. Likewise, for after office transport too is optional. *Especially if you are in executive grade, all allowances are optional,* unlike below executive grade. you can do nothing about it, take or leave it.


As for salary, let me quote you something: Just saw a few days ago:
_
Software Engineer - Java
5 yrs exp 
Industry: Development of other software and programming activities
Job Category: Information Technology
Salary: S$10,000.00 - S$12,000.00

QA Engineer - Software
3 yrs exp 
Industry: Development of other software and programming
Job Category: Information Technology
Salary: S$7,500.00 - S$9,000.00

Data Science expert
5 yrs exp 
Industry: Development of other software and programming activities
Job Category: Information Technology
Salary: S$12,000.00 - S$15,000.00
_


----------



## andyaom

4800 SGD is sufficient for a single person if you plan your expense wisely


----------



## midhunlalg

calvin.i said:


> Hi, I recently got a job offer from Emerio Corp for Singapore. It is a 6 month contract after which they say that it depends on my performance if they will convert it to a full time employment or extend the contract which is pretty scary as I will be moving alone from India to Singapore and know nobody there .
> 
> The salary they offered me is 4800 SGD is it sufficient for a single person ? Also is it worthwhile for me to take the job as I currently have a pretty good job in India and draw 14 lacs per annum for 4 years of experience as a software engineer ?
> 
> Any help is appreciated


Hi Calvin,

I'm also from India, trying to move to Singapore. 

How did you manage to schedule the interview. Emerio Corp scheduled a video conferencing for you, or U went down to Singapore for F2F?

How did you apply for the job? Through LinkedIn or through consultancy. If yes, through which consultancy, you applied for the job? 

Could you please help me on these queries?

Thanks for your time. 

Thanks,
Midhun


----------



## simonsays

midhunlalg said:


> Hi Calvin,
> 
> I'm also from India, trying to move to Singapore.
> 
> How did you manage to schedule the interview. Emerio Corp scheduled a video conferencing for you, or U went down to Singapore for F2F?
> 
> How did you apply for the job? Through LinkedIn or through consultancy. If yes, through which consultancy, you applied for the job?
> 
> Could you please help me on these queries?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Midhun


You didn't even bother to find out about Emerio ? Hmmmm

Talented you are. Emerio is a consultant! A large consultant in Singapore!


----------



## midhunlalg

simonsays said:


> You didn't even bother to find out about Emerio ? Hmmmm
> 
> Talented you are. Emerio is a consultant! A large consultant in Singapore!


Hi Simon,

I checked Emerio's website before asking in the forum. I found that it's a NTT Communications company and they are into software services. I saw couple of job openings also posted in their website. Didn't know that they are doing consulting services as well. Thanks for the information. 

Thanks,
Midhun


----------



## simonsays

midhunlalg said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I checked Emerio's website before asking in the forum. I found that it's a NTT Communications company and they are into software services. I saw couple of job openings also posted in their website. Didn't know that they are doing consulting services as well. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Midhun


Interesting 

This link shows no less than 37 openings 

Current Openings - Emerio


----------



## midhunlalg

I'm 8 years experienced .net Lead and my skill set in C#, .net, ASP.Net, Winform, MVC. I searched with this skill set, and found only 1 opening matching my experience and skill set. 

Could you please tell me, for .net candidates, how's the market in Singapore? I saw lot of openings in multiple job portals and LinkedIn for .net candidates. But not sure, whether foreigners will be hired.


----------



## simonsays

midhunlalg said:


> I'm 8 years experienced .net Lead and my skill set in C#, .net, ASP.Net, Winform, MVC. I searched with this skill set, and found only 1 opening matching my experience and skill set. .


What you wrote above isn't the same as not much openings found in the Emerio site.

.


> Could you please tell me, for .net candidates, how's the market in Singapore? I saw lot of openings in multiple job portals and LinkedIn for .net candidates. But not sure, whether foreigners will be hired.


You are asking me ? Errrrr. I am not a recruiter.

How is the market ?

Pretty bad since mid May, ever Since MOM tightened the policies for hiring foreigners.

Average processing time for pass has gone up from few days to nearly 2 months, specially for Indians since a few were found to have faked their credentials and experience. The exception being those who graduated from the likes of IIT and such.

Not many employers want to wait 2 months for a candidate to get his pass.

Good luck.


----------



## NgWeiKhang

I am agreeing with jet lag! Switching a well settle job is not an easy especially when one is going to unknown place. You should have some depth inquiry about the company and I like the idea to contact the labor department to know about the company. Apart from that Singapore is having lot of IT Company & one can get good salary package also.


----------



## simonsays

NgWeiKhang said:


> I like the idea to contact the labor department to know about the company. .


Singapore has a Labour department?

Since when ?

And do you know if they respond to queries like yours ?


----------



## Mbhasin

midhunlalg said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I checked Emerio's website before asking in the forum. I found that it's a NTT Communications company and they are into software services. I saw couple of job openings also posted in their website. Didn't know that they are doing consulting services as well. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Midhun


I wont discourage you i also came with same condition and almost same salary ,you can check which is your client in singapore first .


----------



## Mbhasin

calvin.i said:


> Hi, I recently got a job offer from Emerio Corp for Singapore. It is a 6 month contract after which they say that it depends on my performance if they will convert it to a full time employment or extend the contract which is pretty scary as I will be moving alone from India to Singapore and know nobody there .
> 
> The salary they offered me is 4800 SGD is it sufficient for a single person ? Also is it worthwhile for me to take the job as I currently have a pretty good job in India and draw 14 lacs per annum for 4 years of experience as a software engineer ?
> 
> Any help is appreciated


which client


----------



## simonsays

Mbhasin said:


> which client


? Why ?


----------



## Mbhasin

simonsays said:


> ? Why ?


I do not believe these consultants and bank relationship, they put You in soup once You are here 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MADstud

Depending on where you work at, sometimes food is free. I have been to a few tech companies & food is definitely provided. Some MNC provide HEAVILY subsidized food in their canteen too.

As for the pay you are promised $4,800 as compared to the around $3,000 you are getting...50% increase. Is that enough for u to leave a comfortable job? Have you tried looking around in India to see if you can get something near that? If so I recommend that you stay in India.

Apart from the "not very fantastic" pay package and most probably not much expat package (current economic condition), you will regret your decision esp when you experience the anti-foreign talent sentiment here.

After 6 months, you could have lost your job and be jobless back in India with your existing job being taken by another person. Rem you need to put a deposit on room rental, after 6 months you can't get back ur deposit. Don't even think about getting another job here easily without a permanent residency.


----------

